# HELP: vet costs? pet insurance? for leopard gecko?



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I'm looking for information on vet costs or pet insurance. Because i am guessing i do need it. I'm thinking of getting a leopard gecko to start with.
Could anyone give me information on this area just in case it ever gets ill.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

x-istealbears said:


> I'm looking for information on vet costs or pet insurance. Because i am guessing i do need it. I'm thinking of getting a leopard gecko to start with.
> Could anyone give me information on this area just in case it ever gets ill.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't think people generally innsure reptiles and I don't think there are any insurance policies for reptiles.

Also small animals like geckos would rarely go through major surgery or other medical procedures. Reptiles (especially small ones like geckos) don't do well under anesthetic and there is a high mortality rate. Alot of people would argue that putting a small animal under major surgery would be unethical. 

However medication can be expensive so this always needs to be taken into consideration before purchasing any animal. In vets defence as I volunteer at my local practice, many drugs are pricey to buy in and in addition they need to make a little profit aswell so thats why prices are so high.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

That makes me feel much better lol 

As i am just trying to find out as much as i can before i do finally purchase one, since i am new to all of this experience. 

Thanks


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bdargon said:


> I don't think people generally innsure reptiles and I don't think there are any insurance policies for reptiles


People with fore-thought do! Good going OP : victory:



bdargon said:


> Also small animals like geckos would rarely go through major surgery or other medical procedures.


They do indeed! Go see your local exotic vets 



bdargon said:


> Reptiles (especially small ones like geckos) don't do well under anesthetic and there is a high mortality rate. Alot of people would argue that putting a small animal under major surgery would be unethical.


Incorrect, reptiles tolerate anaesthetics very well in the right hands and anaesthetic death rates are low. 

OP, here's a link to a dedicated Exotic's insurance provider:

https://www.exoticdirect.co.uk/


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

There are exotic pet insurers and you can insure small reptiles. But they don't generally work out cost effective. You have to pay a monthly fee plus a fee for each treatment AND a percentage of each treatment. You're better off saving some money in an account in case you ever need it.


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Thats a first for me.

Insurance would not be required for a relativley hardy pet such as a Leopard gecko.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Khaos said:


> There are exotic pet insurers and you can insure small reptiles. But they don't generally work out cost effective. You have to pay a monthly fee plus a fee for each treatment AND a percentage of each treatment. You're better off saving some money in an account in case you ever need it.


 this!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bdargon said:


> Thats a first for me.
> 
> Insurance would not be required for a relativley hardy pet such as a Leopard gecko.


Lol, what? Fair enough insurance might not be economically the right thing, versus a bank account with money in, but they can and _are _treated for a variety of things all the time.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

okay, so main question basically. is it worth getting it? or just get meds when it falls ill?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

x-istealbears said:


> okay, so main question basically. is it worth getting it? or just get meds when it falls ill?


Go and get a quote! No one can tell you how to run your finances. If the insurance seems financially viable; do that. If not set some money away, or whatever you want to do. No harm in getting a quote.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bdargon said:


> I don't think people generally innsure reptiles and I don't think there are any insurance policies for reptiles.


Exotics Direct does them. I don't particularly like their terms - especially the "no cover for problems relating to breeding, including egg binding" - which can occur if a female is never bred and has never seen a male ... but they do exist.



> Also small animals like geckos would rarely go through major surgery or other medical procedures. Reptiles (especially small ones like geckos) don't do well under anesthetic and there is a high mortality rate.


I won't argue the post-operative high mortality rate of SMALL reptiles which probably didn't have a hope of surviving despite the surgery that was undertaken in the off chance it might save their lives, but they certainly can/do undergo surgery and of the lizards that I've owned that have required surgery, none of them had any trouble recovering from the anaesthetic. 



bdargon said:


> Insurance would not be required for a relativley hardy pet such as a Leopard gecko.


Two of the three lizards who have required surgery in my care were leopard geckos. One impaction resulting in severe prolapse, one cagemate scuffle that resulted in a required amputation of a hindlimb. The latter wouldn't have been covered by Exotics Direct as I read their policy, though.



x-istealbears said:


> okay, so main question basically. is it worth getting it? or just get meds when it falls ill?


If you ever think you might possibly breed, are thinking of having a female or plan to keep more than one in the same enclosure, you're probably better off putting money aside in a savings account - then there's no question of whether a particular ailment would be covered by the insurance policy.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

For a Leopard Gecko, with Exotic Direct, you're looking at £3.90 for theft/death cover and £10.47 a month for veterinary bills (up to a total of £1000 over the entire year, after that you're on your own), plus a £35 excess for each treatment, plus 10% of the cost of each treatment.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

bdargon said:


> Thats a first for me.
> 
> Insurance would not be required for a relativley hardy pet such as a Leopard gecko.


Corn snakes are hardy but in the last 2 weeks I've forked out about £70-£80 and it looks like that's going to increase as treatment goes on. 

Ultimately whether you go for insurance with small pets is up to you, personally I know I"m fortunate enough to be able to cover costs when the need arises so I don't feel the need to worry about insurance but it could be that it works out better paying a small fee each month and knowing they're covered that way.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

what i did was talk to the vet and set up a direct debit with them where i pay a certain amount of money to them per week to build up credit at the moment i am about £150.00p in credit with them as insurance does not cover certain things like breeding problems (read the small print then read it again you will be supprised what is not covered)
the last big vet bill was just over £111.00p and that was for my chameleon getting spayed due to complicatons


----------

